# Fishing NAS



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

Anyone been fishing ON base lately? I'm transferring there in 3 weeks.. and wanted to know how the fish were running... also, if anyone has any "secret spots" they'd like to share, send me an e-mail.

Dan


----------

